# PHP Safe Mode



## liquidbeats (26. Oktober 2004)

kann mir jenamd sagen wo ich den Safe_Mode an und ausstelle ?
ALso Ohne Confixx

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2004)

in der php.ini - wie alles, was mit php zusammenhängt? *kommentar unterdrück, kommentar unterdrück*


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke ... der name der Datei war mir entfallen .. php.ini . stimmt ja


----------



## MJB_00000000002 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

und was macht man, wenn php die Einstellungen nicht annimmt? Also... ich ändere die php.ini so ab, wie ich das möchte speichere alles starte den pc neu und starte xampp... wenn ich dann localhost/xampp aufrufe und auf sicherheitscheck gehe sagt mir das programm, dass mein safe mode immernoch OFF ist... was mache ich falsch? will das doch nur ändern ... 

MfG Magnus
P.S: Verzweifel langsam? PHP neu installieren also über xampp drüberbügeln?


----------



## Mamphil (20. Juli 2007)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du es in der richtigen php.ini geändert hast?


----------



## Michael Engel (20. Juli 2007)

PC Neustarten ist unnötig.. du musst nur den apache reloaden

wenn ein ";" vor der konfigurationszeile war muss das auch mit weg.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo!





Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du es in der richtigen php.ini geändert hast?


Richtig, XAMPP hat nämlich gleich mehrere php.ini's.
Das liegt daran dass XAMPP verschiedene PHP-Versionen hat und diese jeweils auch noch unterschiedlich konfiguriert sind (safe_mode on/off).
Mir persöhnlich ist es zu aufwendig zig php.ini's an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
Daher habe ich die php.ini angepasst, die per default von XAMPP genutzt wird.
Welche php.ini es ist, verrät phpinfo().

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## MJB_00000000002 (20. Juli 2007)

MEA CULPA.. oder wie heißt das? habe es gefunden, war unter apach/bin/php.ini... musste nur mal meine augen aufmachen.

andere frage darauf, das mit dem use only cookies geht bei mir GAR NICHt... hab in der entsprechenden php.ini den wert  nicht verändert, aber (was ich nicht verstehe) hier ist 0 und 1 für on und pff definiert worden. ansonsten steht da doch immer on und off bei den use only cookies steht nämlich 1 - bedeutet für mich an.. ist es aber nicht... warum?

mfg magnus
p:S. danke für die schnell info.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

MJB_00000000002 hat gesagt.:


> ansonsten steht da doch immer on und off


Nicht überall.
Einige Einstelluneg verlangen ein on/off und andere wiederum ein 1/0 (guckst Du hier).

Prinzipiell habe ich festgestellt, dass der IE keine Cookies annimmt wenn man die Seite über Localhost aufruft (ob es bei anderen Browsern auch so ist, habe ich nicht geprüft)..
Ein aufrufen der Seite über die IP schafft hier Abhilfe.
An dem Problem habe ich mir bei meinem Login-System mal ganz schön die Zähne dran ausgebissen..... nach jedem "Klick" war ich ausgelogt. 

Ansonsten würde ich auch mal gucken ob dass aktivieren von session.use_only_cookies abhängig von session.use_trans_sid ist.


----------



## MJB_00000000002 (20. Juli 2007)

vorab: login-system läuft mit md5 und mysql anbindung, da gibts zurzeit keine probleme, habe auch den session namen nich standartmäßig gelassen um die sicherheit zu erhöhen. Das komische ist session.use_trans_sid steht bei mir auf 0... wunder mich, dass das session ding dann überhaupt läuft ... Apropo in verbindung mit htaccess, könnten ma der htaccess satei sagen, wenn eine session existiert, dann öffnne die datei im folgenden unterverzeichnis und wenn nicht verweiger den Zugriff? Ich Bastel an der .htaccess geschichte ja schon länger rum...:-( aber das mit Basic Type zu machen schmeckt mir (in anbetracht der daten, die aufm Server liegen sollen) überhaupt nicht.
Und mit Datenbankanbing hab ich es noch nicht hinbekommen. Geht das überhaupt, dass man den Ordnerschutz mit _dbm und mysql verbindet?(habe es irgendwo mal gehört)

MfG


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

MJB_00000000002 hat gesagt.:


> Das komische ist session.use_trans_sid steht bei mir auf 0... wunder mich, dass das session ding dann überhaupt läuft ...


Ja, ist irgendwie verwirrend.
Ich wunder mich auch, dass mein Loginsystem (welches von der Session ja abhängig ist) trotzdem funktioniert, obwohl die Session nicht per URL übergeben wird.
Ich habe mich damit aber auch nicht weiter befasst.
XAMPP habe ich eigentlich auch nur deshalb installiert, weil ich mal ein PHP-Script (welches für Linux ausgelegt war) unter Windows testen wollte.

Ich wüsste nicht dass man per .htaccess überhaupt prüfen kann ob eine PHP-Session existiert.

Ich habe auch gehört dass man den Verzeichnisschutz an eine Datenbank anbinden kann, man soll auch die Userverwaltung für einen FTP-Server über eine Datenbank managen können.
Aber auch damit habe ich mich nicht befasst (mangels Bedarf).


----------

